# Hello Fellow Composers



## LeighJC (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello to all VI people my name is Leigh, i'm from England yes i'm a POM but live in New Zealand at the moment. Funny really, VI has been the first thing i check every day yet only just got around to getting registered!! How bad is that?! lol 

Anyway, it's great to be on here now and hopefully get to know everyone :D 

See you all around 

Leigh


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Leigh


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Leigh. Have fun!

- Mike


----------

